# Weekly Competition 2019-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R F2 R U F' U2 R' U
*2. *U' R2 U R U' F2 R2 U' F'
*3. *R' U F' U2 R2 F' U' F R2 U'
*4. *R2 F' R2 U R' F' U2 F2 U'
*5. *F' R2 U2 R U F R' F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U' B L2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F' U' R'
*2. *D2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F L2 D' F2 D2 R U2 L' B'
*3. *B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F R' D' R D2 L' F2 U F2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D U2 B' D L' U' F L R' U B2 L
*5. *U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D L' D' B' F D B' F2 R D' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Uw L Rw' Uw' B2 U B F2 Uw' U F D' L' B R Fw' F D' U' L2 Rw' R D Fw' F L' Rw F2 Uw' B D2 Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 Rw R' U2 B
*2. *Uw Fw2 L' R' D' L' Uw Fw D2 L' U B' Fw F U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 R2 B L U Fw D' L' B' L2 R' D' Uw2 L' Rw' U2 B F2 L' D'
*3. *Uw' U2 L' D L2 Fw L' Uw2 R2 Uw' L2 Uw' U2 Rw B Fw F Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw Rw' R' D Uw R2 D2 R B' F2 Rw2 D2 F' R B' Uw2 B' R2 Fw L'
*4. *R' Uw' U2 B' U2 R B Fw2 L2 Rw R2 D B2 Uw L2 Uw2 B2 F2 Rw F U' Fw' F2 Rw2 R B' D' B' Rw R' B2 R' U' Fw2 D U' B' Fw' Rw2 D
*5. *U' L' F' D' Uw2 L2 R' B D' Rw B R' Fw' F2 Rw2 D' B' Fw F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 Rw' R' F Rw Fw2 L2 B2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw U' R B2 L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 D' Bw2 D Fw' L' Fw2 R2 U2 F Dw' L Lw D' Uw Bw' Uw Fw' F' D' Fw Dw2 Uw L' R' Fw' L D2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' B' Fw2 Lw Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw' U' Lw R2 B F2 R2 B' L2 F L Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 D F Uw U R' Fw'
*2. *D2 F2 Rw2 Fw Lw' Rw' B2 R' B F' Rw' Uw U2 Bw Fw2 L2 Lw' U Lw R B2 D2 Uw' L' Bw R2 B U F Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw Lw D2 Uw2 B' D' Lw' B Dw' F' Lw2 Rw' Dw L Fw' Rw D Fw' Rw' B F' U' B' D2 B' Bw2 F' D
*3. *Uw2 Lw2 D2 L2 Dw2 U' L2 Dw Uw2 U L2 Dw' U2 R D Bw' F2 L' Rw B' Bw Fw Uw' B2 Dw2 U' L R' Bw U Bw L' Fw' Lw2 Rw R' D' Bw L D2 L' Dw' L2 Lw R Bw2 D' U L Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' D' Uw2 Lw B Bw' F2
*4. *Fw' F Rw2 Dw2 Fw' R U' F' D Uw B2 Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw Rw2 F L Lw2 Dw L2 B' U Bw' Fw' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' L Bw2 Uw' Bw' Lw' R' Uw U B2 Rw2 R U2 Fw D2 B Fw Dw' U Bw F U L' Fw F L' F Lw Uw B Fw D
*5. *F2 D2 Dw2 Bw F Dw' Lw' D' B' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Dw L' F' Uw2 Lw' D B2 F Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' Lw2 U' B Bw Dw' Uw' B Bw Rw2 D' Bw' Rw' R2 B' Uw' Bw' Rw' Dw' B' Dw B2 Fw Dw2 Uw L2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 U R' 2U' 3R2 B2 3F 2L2 2B2 D2 U' F' D2 2L 2U2 2F2 3R2 D2 L' 2B2 2D2 2B' L 3F' 3U' U2 R 2F' F 2L 2D2 3R' 2U' F' L' R F' U R' F 2L 2B U2 2F 2L' U L 2D' 3U 2U' U2 R D2 3F' 2U' 3R 2B 3U2 U' 2R 2U' 3F 3U2 2U B2 3F2 D F' 2D2 3U'
*2. *3R2 2F L2 2R' 3F L2 2U2 3R2 R2 U 2L 2R2 D' 2D' U 3F' F2 2D2 U' 2R B' 3F 3U' 2U2 B2 2F2 3U 3R2 2U' 2L R' 2U2 L2 F2 2D2 2B 3F 2R' R' 3U' U' 2L2 2D' 3R2 3U 2B' 2D' 2B' D 2F' 3U 3F' L' 2D 2L 2B' 3F2 2U L' 3F D' 2L' U' 2R F' R' 3F' 3U' U' 2L2
*3. *3F' F D' F2 L B2 2D 3U2 U 2F2 2L2 2R2 U' 2F F' R2 F 2R' 2D2 L' D 2U2 2L' 2U F2 2R' 2B' D2 2D' B2 2B2 3F R' D' 2U2 2B 3U2 L2 3R2 2R2 2B2 L' 3R' 2R R D2 B F2 3U2 2L D2 L2 3R2 2U' B2 2U2 F' 2U' 2F' F2 D F' 3R2 2F2 D' F2 D 2D 2B' 2R'
*4. *2B F2 2L' R D2 2B 3F' R2 3F2 R2 2U' 3R2 2R2 2U 2B' 2R R' B 3R D' 2U' F2 R' B2 2F 2U2 L 2D' 3U2 2U U F 2R2 2B 2F' R2 D2 2R2 R' B' 3F2 L 3R2 R 2B' 2L' D 2D 3U2 3R 2D 2R2 R F 2R' D 2F 3R2 D2 3R' 3F2 L2 3R 2R2 2U2 B' 2F2 D 2U2 2F
*5. *2U' 2B' 3F2 2D' U2 3R 2U U 2F' 2L' 2D' 2L2 3F' 3R2 2R2 2F2 3U 2L2 F 3R' R U' B' 2B 3F' F 3U2 2U 2F 3U R 3U' U 2B F' 2L R B' 2F2 F2 3R D' 3U' F2 3U' 2U' R D R 3F2 U 2F 2U' 3F' R 3F' 2D B 3F 2D' 2B' 3F2 F' L2 3U2 2U 2R2 2B2 2R F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' 2D' B L2 3R 2B2 F' L2 R' 2U2 2L 2R2 R' B2 3B 3F2 2F2 2L 3R' B' 3R' B' 2B 2F2 2D2 3U' 2R B2 3R 2B2 3R 3D' 3F2 U 3L D' 2L2 2B' 3F 2L' B' R 2B 2D 3B 3U 3L2 3R2 B2 2D 3D2 2B 2F' 2D2 3D' 2R' 2F' 2D2 2U U' F2 R 2U' 2L D' 3L 3B2 3D2 3U' 3L 3B' R 3D' 3F 2F2 2R' 3B 2R' 3F 3D2 2L 2R U' 3L B 2F' 2U2 R F' D' B2 2B' 3B2 3F D 2L' F2 L 2U L
*2. *L' 3L 2D' 3R' 3B' 2L' 3L 2R 3F 2U 3L' R 3U' 2L' D2 3L' 2U2 2B2 3R2 B2 U2 L2 2D' B' 2D U' 2B2 D2 2D 3D 3L2 2F2 L' 3R' 2R' B' 2B D' 3B2 2L2 3D L2 2L 2D 2B' 2L2 3F' 3R' 2R' 2F 3L 2F 3U2 2L' 3L2 2F2 2U' 3F 2F' D 3L' 3R 2U2 3B' 3F2 2L 2F2 R 2U U L' D2 L' 2L' D' 2D' 2L 3D2 F2 2D' 3U2 3R' 2B2 3D2 3B' D 2U2 2R' F2 L2 3U' 2L2 2B 3F2 3L' U' 2L' D2 3L' F'
*3. *2R D2 U 2R2 R2 3B 3F2 F' 2R D 3D 3U' L2 2L2 B L' F' 2L2 3L' 2R 2F2 L 3F' 2R2 2F2 U2 2L D' 3D2 2U 2F2 3L2 B2 2R R2 2F' F2 L2 2B2 L2 3U2 2U2 2L B 3B2 2U' 2L 3L 3B2 D 3U' 3R2 3F R2 B2 2L2 3L' 3R 2U2 B2 3D 3L 2R 3F D2 B2 L 3R 2B F 2L2 2U2 3L 3B F' L2 2L 3R2 2B2 R2 2F' 2D B D2 U' B 2L' 3L 3F' 2U 3B 2D U 2L2 R' 2F' 3D' 3L' R D'
*4. *D' 2D2 2L2 3D 2U2 F 2L 2R2 2F' 3D' 2U 2B2 D U 3R 2R' 3U2 3F' 2R' 2D 3D2 3U 2F' F 3R' 3U' 3L2 3R 3B' 3F' D2 B2 2D2 3F' 3L2 2B 2L' D' 2D2 3B' 3R' 2U2 3L 2U2 2R2 3B' 3L' 2R 2B 2R' F' 3L2 2F2 U2 F D' U2 B 2B 2F 2D2 U L2 3L 2U2 2B' 3L 2B2 L2 2R2 F2 U 2R 3B2 3R2 U2 3B D' 3L2 3D' 2B 2U U 3B D' 2B2 3B' 3F2 2R2 R' 3U 2U' B2 3B2 F 2D2 2U 2R' 3F2 2L'
*5. *2L2 3F2 2F' 3U L 3R B2 3D' R2 U2 2B' 2F F' D2 2U F' 2U U' 2R' U' B 3F2 2R 3B' 2R2 2U2 B 3F' 3R' U2 B2 3F2 2L R' D2 3L' B F2 3U F 3D' 3R2 2U 3R 2B L2 2R' 3F2 2D2 3B' 3U' 3B' 3F 3U2 B2 3F2 2D2 3U' F 2U2 L 3R B' F2 R2 F2 3D2 U 2R' 2B2 3B' 3R 3D2 U' B' D' 2B2 3F2 L 2R U 3R' 3U' U2 2L2 2F2 R B2 3B' L2 B F' 2U 3L2 3F' L 3L2 2R2 D' F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U R2 U F' R2 U2 F' R U'
*2. *F2 U F' R2 F R2 F' R
*3. *F2 U2 F' R2 F U' F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D L' B2 L2 B' R U' B U2 D2 L' R' B D2 F' B2 L R2 B' Rw' Uw
*2. *R2 B D U' F2 R D R2 L F U2 R2 F R D2 B D L' F' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *R' D' U F2 R' U F' R2 B' F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' U' B2 D' R F D2 Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw' U' L B Fw' Uw B' R F' L Rw2 Uw' R F' R2 Fw2 L Uw Fw R' D' Uw B2 Rw U2 Fw L' B R2 F U Rw2 Fw D L' B Rw R2 Uw'
*2. *B2 F Uw' B' U' L Rw2 Fw' U' Fw Rw2 U Rw' D U F U' Fw' Rw' Uw2 B2 D Uw2 F' Rw U' Rw R' D2 U' Rw' B D L2 F U2 L2 Rw' Uw U'
*3. *Fw2 F' L Rw Uw2 Rw' D' Uw Fw' D2 R U R Uw R2 U' F D' U Rw R B2 D' B Fw D Uw' U R2 Uw Rw U Rw' D' Rw F' D2 R B2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D' Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw F' D2 R2 Dw2 F' Rw U2 R2 F' R2 Uw' Rw D2 Rw B' U' Lw' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 U L2 Rw Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Rw' R Bw Lw' F2 L D U' Rw R' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Rw Uw U2 L2 D' B Dw' Lw2 B Bw' U' Bw' Uw
*2. *D2 Dw2 L' Lw Rw B' Uw2 R' B2 U Fw2 Lw F Rw2 B2 R2 D2 Dw Uw2 F' D2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Dw' U2 B' D2 Dw Bw Rw2 B Bw2 F2 L' Bw' D Dw2 R Uw2 Rw Uw2 U2 Fw Rw2 U2 L Dw B2 Uw' U' L' Lw Rw2 R2 Uw' Bw' Fw Rw Dw
*3. *Uw2 Rw Bw' L' Lw2 Rw' R' Dw Rw' D2 B L' B' F D2 B' Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' F' D2 Fw' F Dw2 Bw' Fw' F L Lw2 R Bw2 Lw' R2 B2 Fw' R Dw' B Dw2 Bw F Uw2 Lw2 Dw' F2 D' Bw2 F U' L D' R Bw' L2 B' Fw' Dw2 U Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U 2R' 2B2 2F 2L 2B 3F2 2F2 2U R 2F 3U' 2F' 2L2 D 2B' 2L 2D' 3F2 R2 B 2U' R2 3U2 3F' D' 3U U' 3F2 D B D2 3U2 U 2B 3F' U' L 2R2 D' 2F L 2B2 3F2 D 2D 2U2 2L R B 3U' 2U U B' 2D2 U' L' D R2 3F' 2U 3R2 2R 2B F2 D 2R2 U' 3F2 D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 2F F2 2D L2 2L' B' 3D2 U' F' 3U' 3R 2F2 U 2F 3D2 2U' F' 3R' 3D 3L 2U2 B 2B' 3F2 2F F2 2R 2B2 2U' U' L2 F' 2L' 2R' U2 2L 3D2 2U' 2R D' 2U 2L2 3U' 2U L' U' 2L' R2 3U 3F2 3L2 3R R 3D 2F' 3D 3U2 2L 3L 2U' R2 3B' L2 R U' 3B 2R' U 2R F 2R B 3F' L 2D2 3D F2 3L' 2B 2D2 3F' F' D' 3F 3U 2B' 3L2 B' D2 2F' L' 2R' 3F 3L 3F2 U2 3B L2 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R B' L D' L B D B2 L F2 D U' R2 D B F L2 U R' B Rw2 Uw2
*2. *R' D' R2 D F2 L B D U' R' U2 B2 F' L' D2 U2 B L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*3. *R2 F' L' D F2 R' L' F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' D' F2 L R D' R Fw' Uw2
*4. *F2 U B' L B2 D2 B D B R2 L2 U2 F2 L' R F R2 F2 B R' Fw Uw
*5. *F2 B' D B D2 B' L B' R' B' F D' F' L2 D' B D R' B' L' B' Rw' Uw2
*6. *B' U D2 R F' L2 B2 F' U' D' F' L2 R D2 F' B R' F' L U F'
*7. *F2 B D2 F U R' U2 L U D R2 U' F2 L2 F D2 F' U' L' R' Fw Uw'
*8. *R F2 B D L2 B' R' L' B2 D B' U' F2 B D' B2 L U' L' Fw' Uw2
*9. *R2 F2 R F' B2 L2 B R U' L' U2 B' D' U2 R' U L' R2 U L' Fw Uw
*10. *D R U' B' L B F' U2 R2 L' B L' U L' D B F2 L F2 L' R' Fw Uw'
*11. *R' U' F2 L' B2 F U R2 F L2 F2 D2 R D' R' D R' U2 L Fw Uw
*12. *F' U2 F R' D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' F' U' F' D' B U2 D R F2 R' Fw' Uw
*13. *D2 R2 F L' R' D2 B2 R' D2 L F D2 F2 B D2 U F' R D Rw2 Uw'
*14. *D' U2 F2 U F' D U F' B L2 B' L' B R' U F2 B2 L' D' L2 U Fw Uw
*15. *U' F' D' L' R2 B2 R' F U2 F R2 L D2 B L U F U2 F Rw Uw
*16. *L' U R D' R' D' U' L2 R U' D' B L R2 B' D U F R2 Fw Uw2
*17. *F' U2 R B' L F2 L2 F U2 F' U2 D2 B2 L B2 U' B D' R2 B R' Fw' Uw2
*18. *L' B R2 F' R2 B2 F L2 B' F2 L U2 L F R2 B U D2 B2 F' Rw Uw
*19. *R F U2 R' D2 L' D B F2 U2 B2 F' L' R B2 F2 U F' L F2
*20. *U2 F R2 U2 R B2 R' D2 F D' U R B U F D2 L2 B2 L' D Fw Uw'
*21. *R' F' B' U2 L2 B2 L F D2 B' F' L B2 F R2 L2 D2 U' F' R2 Fw Uw'
*22. *B2 L2 D B F' L2 R2 U2 R F2 L U L F' R L B' F' D B' Rw Uw'
*23. *U2 R2 D' B D B2 D F' B' U D B2 R' B' R B2 L' U' F L R' Fw' Uw'
*24. *B' U' B D B' F R' L B' R2 B R' U R' F2 D F L' F Rw Uw2
*25. *R' B2 D2 U' B' D U R' U2 B F L' R D R' U B' F2 U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*26. *L2 B' U L D' L U' F' D U' L B F U L R' B L D L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*27. *L2 D F B2 L' U B' R2 B R' F2 B' R2 L B2 D R D L' B D2 Rw' Uw
*28. *B F D' B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 L' D B2 Rw Uw
*29. *R D' L' D F2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F B' L' R B' D2 U' B' L' F R B' Rw Uw2
*30. *U' D L R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' R' B U D F' U' Rw
*31. *F U R2 F R U B D' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L F' L' D L2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw
*32. *D2 L2 F' B U' B2 D' L F2 D' B' F L U D' F' R F D2 Fw Uw
*33. *F L' R' D' F L R' D2 L' F R2 B F D U' B' D L' F D F Rw2 Uw2
*34. *U2 D' R2 L2 B U' D2 B D' B D B2 F2 R' B' R' B F' D U' B'
*35. *B' L' R F U2 R' B2 F U2 D L' B D' B L U2 D2 F2 L' Fw Uw'
*36. *D' B R F2 U2 F D' B' U2 D2 R' L U2 R D R D2 U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*37. *L' D F D2 R U' F L2 R' F D F' U2 B2 F D2 F' B' U Rw2 Uw'
*38. *U2 L' B U' R' U2 D' R2 L F B' L' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L F D' Fw Uw2
*39. *D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 R F2 R U' D F R' F' L2 F2 L D' Rw2 Uw
*40. *R' F' U F' R2 L' D' L' B2 U2 F' D' F' R' L' B L R' F' L2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*41. *R' F' B L' U B2 D2 L' U2 F L2 U' F' R2 L' D' R' U' R U2 Rw' Uw
*42. *D' U B' F' R2 D' R' D2 L2 U' L R' B' R U R F L R Fw Uw2
*43. *L' B2 R D' B' L2 D U2 B2 U2 D' R' B R2 D B D U L F' Rw' Uw'
*44. *B R2 U2 F L B2 F' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L F B2 R2 D R L' F' R2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *F2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 D B' U2 F2 L U2 R' D U R U Rw' Uw
*46. *U2 D B2 F2 U' D R' U' B2 U2 R L F2 D2 R F2 B2 L2 D' U' Fw Uw'
*47. *R2 B2 R2 B' F D U B D B U' L2 U2 R2 L U' L2 B L2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *L' D F U' R' D2 F D' U' L' F D' L' U' L' U F2 D B' Rw' Uw
*49. *U B' L' B2 L' F' B' D F' B U2 L' U' F2 R F2 B' R' B2 U2 Fw Uw'
*50. *U2 L' U B2 R2 F' L U2 B' F2 U2 B U2 B' L F2 L2 B' D F' Rw Uw'
*51. *L' U2 L2 R U' R2 B' D B L' F R2 U' F' B2 U2 D F' D' B2 F2 Rw Uw2
*52. *U2 B R' B' R U2 L' U F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R B U' R' D2 Fw Uw
*53. *B2 F2 L R B L' B L' F2 B' U' F B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L' F R2 Fw Uw
*54. *L B' L' D F' D' F' U' L2 U' F L D' U L' U2 F D F Rw Uw'
*55. *U' D R2 U2 F U D2 L B' R' D2 B' R' F2 B2 D' L D2 L2 F' Rw Uw2
*56. *F2 L U B D L2 U2 D2 R U' R' D L U2 B2 R2 U2 L' R F2 U Rw' Uw
*57. *R' D2 B' R2 U2 D L D R B2 U D2 L2 R2 D' B' R L' B' R' Fw' Uw'
*58. *D2 U' B U2 F' D2 U R2 D' B' R2 D L F R D F R2 L2 F Rw2 Uw2
*59. *B2 U' R2 B D2 R U2 D' F D' R' L' B L F2 B L2 D U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*60. *B2 L' D' F L' R2 U2 B' L' D2 L U2 D' R2 L U2 R B U' D2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U' F U2 R' U B L D R2 D R2 F
*2. *L2 B R B' L2 U2 B2 L' D' F D2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B U2
*3. *L B' R F R' U R2 L2 B' L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R F2 D2
*4. *B D2 B U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 L' D' U2 L B2 D2 L D2 L F2
*5. *D2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R F U2 B R' U R U' L U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' L2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 B D2 L2 B' D' F' D' U' R B2 F' D2 B L'
*2. *D2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 L' R' D F' U' L D' U2 R' D F2
*3. *D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 F R2 D' R' F' R B' U' R
*4. *R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R D' R2 B L' D B2 F' L' U
*5. *F R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' D' R D2 B D2 F2 L2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' F2 D F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L D B' R2 U' B2 R' D' F'
*2. *F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 U' R' F2 D' B D U' B2 U
*3. *U2 R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 L' B' R' D' L R2 U R2 B' U2
*4. *F2 R B U' D2 R2 D' B' R U R' F2 R' U2 R F2 L B2 R' D2 R2
*5. *B' L' U L U2 D' F' U' R' B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D R2 U2 R B' L2 U' L D L2 D L2 D L2 F2 U L2 U F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L U' L B' D' F L' D R2 F D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 L R2 F U' F2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' U F2 U2 R2 U' F U R2 U
*3. *U2 R' B D' R2 U2 F' R D R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R'
*4. *D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' L2 R' F2 Uw2 Fw D' L' Uw U2 L' R U Fw2 F R D L' R D' Fw2 D2 U2 B2 Fw R2 U' L Uw' R2 D R' Uw2 R U B2 U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R' U R2 F' R' U2 F
*3. *L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 D B R2 U L B' L D U F R'
*4. *R B2 L B2 Fw2 F2 U Fw U' B2 Uw2 R' U R2 Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 U2 L Fw' D' Uw' B Fw2 F2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw U Fw F D U F Rw R'
*5. *Fw' F' L' Bw2 Fw' F R Fw F2 L2 Fw' D2 U' L Dw Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw Dw2 B' Uw L2 R Uw' F' D2 Bw2 Uw' F L Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 U R' Fw D' B F2 Uw' U2 Lw Bw Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R F Dw2 U R2 D B' F' L' Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 R F U2 R F2 R2
*3. *B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D U2 F' R B2 F' L' B L2 D B' D2
*4. *F2 D2 Rw F' Rw' D Rw2 F2 D B Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' Uw F D' Rw R B F L D2 Uw2 L' R B2 D2 B2 R D Uw' U2 R' F' L' D2 F' Uw' U
*5. *U Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 Uw' B' Fw2 Uw2 L' Bw F Dw2 L Uw' B2 Lw2 B' Dw' Lw' B Uw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw D' L2 Rw Bw' F' R2 B F L2 R D U' L' Rw2 B Fw' Lw Rw R2 Dw' Rw R' B2 Lw' R' Dw Lw' F' D U F2 Dw' Lw
*6. *3R R' 3F L2 2B D 2U L2 D2 3U2 3F' F2 3U' L2 2R' D F' 2U2 B D2 2D' L B 3U 2L 3U' 2F U' L2 F' 3R' 2B' R2 D' 2D2 U2 2L 2R' R2 D2 L2 2L 2U' L2 R D2 R 3F2 2L B' 2L' 3F' U' L' 2D2 B 3F' L' R' D' 2F 3R' 2U' 2R' 3U' U' 2R2 B2 D U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R' U' F R' U2 R' U2
*3. *U F D' L U R B U F2 U R F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R
*4. *Uw' B Uw2 Rw2 D' U' L' B Rw2 D2 U B2 L2 Rw2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U Rw' B2 D' Uw R' B2 F2 Uw' L Rw' R2 B Fw2 Rw' Uw U' Fw' R D2 L' Rw'
*5. *Lw2 B' F' U2 Fw U L Lw U' Bw' Rw R' D2 U2 Bw2 F2 L Lw Rw' D' U R Fw F2 R Fw Uw Rw B2 Bw' F2 D' Fw' Dw2 L2 Lw Bw' Dw2 Bw Uw L Lw' Fw' Lw' Dw Lw B' Fw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 D2 U Rw2 Uw' B' D U2 Lw' U'
*6. *F U L' B2 2B2 3F2 U2 L 2B' 2D' 3U' B' 3U U' B' 2L 2U' U' L2 2L 3R' F2 D 3U' L' D2 2B' 2F L' 2L R' F 2U 3R 3F 3U 3F 2L U 3F2 L 3R 2F2 L F2 3R2 2B2 2D2 2U' B 3F' L 2B2 3F2 3R2 B' 2B2 3F U2 F2 3R 2B2 3R2 D2 2D' 3U2 2B2 3F' 2D2 F'
*7. *3F2 3L2 U' B' 3D 2L2 F2 3U2 2L2 2R' 2U B 3F' D U' 3B2 2D 3U' U2 2L 3R' R' 3F' F D R2 3D2 F' L 2B 2R 2D R' F2 2U2 3B' F2 3L2 3D 2U2 2B' 3B' 3F' L2 B' 2B2 F' L2 3R B2 F2 3U 2L 3L 2R' 3F 3D 2U 3R2 2R2 3F' 2L 3R' 2F 3R' 2R' 2U2 R' F2 D2 3D U' 3L 2U2 U B' 2L 3R2 3U' 3L 3D' B 2U' 3R' 2R B 2L' 3R2 3U 3B2 3F2 2D 3R 3U 2U' B2 3L2 3U2 2L 2R

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR3+ DL2+ UL5+ U2+ R2- D1- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R4- D3+ L2+ ALL0+ UR DR DL 
*2. *UR2- DR3+ DL6+ UL2+ U2- R2- D0+ L1- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R1+ D5- L0+ ALL0+ DR 
*3. *UR5- DR3+ DL1+ UL2- U1- R3- D3- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R1+ D1- L4+ ALL3+ UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR2- DL6+ UL0+ U1- R6+ D6+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U3- R4- D6+ L3+ ALL1- UR UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR6+ DL4- UL4+ U4- R0+ D3+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R5+ D2+ L6+ ALL1- UR DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' L' R' U R' L' B' l r' b u
*2. *R B L' U B R' B r u'
*3. *U' B L B' U' R' U r
*4. *R L U R' U L U' l b u'
*5. *U L U R' B' L' U L l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-3, 2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (1, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -2)
*5. *(0, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (2, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U' B' U' L' R' B R U' L'
*2. *B U R' B' U B U B' L U B
*3. *L U R' B U B R' U B U' B'
*4. *B L R' B U L' U' B R' B U
*5. *L U L B U' R' L U' R B' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R' F' U R2 F' U2 F' U2
*3. *U B U2 D B' U F2 U' L' U2 B R2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L2
*4. *B Fw F' L' D Uw' U2 R B' D L R2 Fw2 Rw R U' R U2 Rw' D2 U Fw L F Uw' F D' U' L' Rw' U Rw' U' Fw U2 L' Rw F2 Uw2 L2
*5. *Lw2 Fw2 U' Bw' D2 Uw' B' F' Dw U2 B' Fw2 Rw B Dw' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw' U R Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 B R2 B' D' Bw F2 Dw2 Bw' F D Fw F Dw Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' L2 Bw' L' Uw F' R' Fw' L' Fw2 R' F' D' Rw' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2
*OH. *U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 R U2 B D2 R2 B L D F2 U
*Clock. *UR4+ DR5- DL5+ UL2- U6+ R1+ D2- L6+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R2+ D0+ L5- ALL2+ DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B U R' L U' B' L' l r' b' u
*Square-1. *(3, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) /
*Skewb. *R L U' L B' U' B' U' L R' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' b B L F' b' l' f' R F L R B R B R'
*2. *B b r f' l f' l F' L R' B' R B' F' L'
*3. *L' F' b l r b' f' r' f' l' B L' R' F' L' R'
*4. *l f' r' b r' b f r b L B R B' R' B' R' F L
*5. *B b f' r R b' r' b L' R B' L' R B F' L R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw R Bw' Rw' Bw' U' Uw' Bw' R' U' Rw' Lw' Uw R' B U Lw B' L R' Uw L R U Rw U L' Lw Bw' Rw Bw Lw' L' R Uw' U' L' Lw' U' R' l b'
*2. *Rw' Uw' Bw L' Lw' Uw Rw' Lw' Rw' Uw Bw L R' U Lw R Bw' Lw B Uw' Rw' Bw' L' U' Rw' R U' Lw Rw' R Bw' Uw Bw L' Rw Bw L' Rw Bw' B u r' l' b'
*3. *Lw Uw' R Bw B' U Uw R' Bw Lw R Bw B R' Uw' Rw' Uw U' Rw' Uw B' R' U' Lw' Uw B' Bw L' Rw Bw' Uw' Bw' L Uw U Lw L' R' U B u r
*4. *U' Rw' U' R' Uw Lw U B' Rw' U' B Lw' B' R' U L Uw' Rw' R' Lw' L Uw' B' L Lw' Uw U Rw' L' R Bw' B U L Lw Uw U B' R' Bw' r l
*5. *Uw Rw Uw' Bw R B L' U Uw Bw' U Lw' L' U' Bw R B' Uw L Bw B U' Lw R Bw' Lw L' B Rw' R' U' Lw' Rw Bw U' Rw R Bw' Rw R u' r' b'


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 3, 2019)

*3x3:*
31.17, (40.07), (29.38), 33.53, 34.53
Avg: 33.08

*2x2:*
8.41, (6.73), 7.71, (9.37), 9.06
Avg: 8.39

*Pyraminx:*
11.21, 13.43, (9.89), (20.90), 14.63
Avg: 13.09

*Skewb:*
12.97, 14.64, (12.40), (22.53), 16.16
Avg: 14.59


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 4, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F L2 D R2 U2 R B' L2 U' L D L2 D L2 D L2 F2 U L2 U F2 R' U' F


Spoiler



L (F2 U R) //EO
B' D2 L2 //222
R' B2 D //223, break EO
(R' B2) B' //F2L-1
U R2 F R' F' U' R //5c (18)

sk: L B' D2 * L2 R' B2 D B' ^ U R2 F R' F' U' R B2 U' F2
^ B U F U' B' U F' U'
* D R D' L2 D R' D' L2

solution: L B' D' R D' L2 D R' D' R' B2 D U F U' B' U F' R2 F R' F' U' R B2 U' F2 (27)



*2. *R' U' F R' U2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L U' L B' D' F L' D R2 F D' R' U' F


Spoiler



DNF. Plenty of good starts but didn't find any solid finishes.



*3. *R' U' F L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 L R2 F U' F2 U R' U' F


Spoiler



L F D B //EO
(L2 D' F2) //222
U' L' U B2 (B2) //223
(L D' L' D' L D) //5c (18)

sk: L F D B ^ U' L' U B2 D' L' D L D L' B2 F2 D L2
^ L D L' U' L * D' L' U
* R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D

solution: L F D B L D L' U' L R D' L2 D R' D' U B2 D' L' D L D L' B2 F2 D L2 (27)

Funny that I got 27 on 18 to 5c twice


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 5, 2019)

2x2: 8.71, (8.63), (DNF), 11.50, 10.11 = 10.10
3x3: 27.26, (39.88), 26.18, (26.01), 26.65 = 26.69
3x3 OH: 45.31, (40.26), 41.37, 43.94, (48.88) = 43.54
4x4: (1:29.86), 1:37.76, 1:36.42, (2:01.95), 1:43.01 = 1:39.06
5x5: 3:19.04, (3:08.82), 3:29.63, 3:12.67, (3:51.17) = 3:20.44
2+3+4 Relay: 2:43.78
2+3+4+5 Relay: 6:06.63
2+3+4+5+6 Relay: 15:18.46
Skewb: 15.04, 18.94, (20.58), 19.64, (9.95) = 17.87
Megaminx: (5:02.36), (3:39.68), 4:33.94, 4:16.04, 3:56.24 = 4:15.40
Pyraminx: 16.67, (9.65), 17.35, 15.79, (21.67) = 16.60
Clock: (22.28), 18.61, (15.86), 17.71, 19.95 = 18.75


----------



## Juicejam (Apr 8, 2019)

2x2: 3.93, 3.66, 5.00, (5.18), (2.60) = 4.20
3x3: 12.37, 12.42, 13.25, (10.64), (15.95) = 12.68
4x4: 58.32, (57.85), (1:13.23), 1:04.68, 1:00.79 = 1:01.26
5x5: (2:03.69), 2:21.79, 2:28.28, 2:16.44, (2:33.42) = 2:22.17
OH: (30.91), 29.58, 26.33, 28.95, (25.28) = 28.29
Pyraminx: 12.13, 10.23, 9.67, (15.89), (9.04) = 10.68
Skewb: 6.05, 9.50, (11.64), 5.54 (5.53) = 7.03
2-3-4 Relay: 1:17.33
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:34.02
2BLD: 24.19, DNF, 37.78
3BLD: 1:50.11, 3:01.70, 2:18.06
MBLD: 5/7 (39:13.93)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2019)

Results for week 14: Congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername, and Shadowjockey!

*2x2x2*(161)
1.  1.51 Legomanz
2.  1.65 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.66 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.75 Zac04attack
5.  1.87 G2013
6.  1.89 oskarinn
7.  1.94 TheDubDubJr
8.  1.97 OriginalUsername
9.  2.05 TipsterTrickster
10.  2.13 JakubDrobny
11.  2.27 Kylegadj
12.  2.34 PlatonCuber
13.  2.38 [email protected]
14.  2.51 JMHCubed
15.  2.55 milo black
16.  2.56 JoXCuber
17.  2.68 PokeCubes
18.  2.70 cuberkid10
19.  2.72 Kerry_Creech
19.  2.72 CubicOreo
21.  2.74 jancsi02
22.  2.79 DhruvA
23.  2.84 mihnea3000
24.  2.87 avshalom
25.  2.89 AidanNoogie
25.  2.89 Trig0n
27.  2.93 Luke Garrett
28.  2.94 Marcus Siu
28.  2.94 TheodorNordstrand
30.  3.02 MrKuba600
31.  3.04 Elf
32.  3.10 NathanaelCubes
33.  3.22 turtwig
33.  3.22 2016LAIL01
35.  3.25 Angry_Mob
36.  3.26 HawaiiLife745
36.  3.26 Dylan Swarts
36.  3.26 aaron paskow
39.  3.29 YouCubing
40.  3.40 jihu1011
41.  3.43 Ontricus
42.  3.46 DGCubes
43.  3.52 [email protected]
44.  3.54 begiuli65
45.  3.60 Manatee 10235
46.  3.62 ichcubegern
47.  3.63 Coneman
47.  3.63 Color Cuber
49.  3.66 skewber10
50.  3.71 MartinN13
51.  3.76 Zeke Mackay
52.  3.83 tJardigradHe
53.  3.85 ARandomCuber
54.  3.89 Liam Wadek
55.  3.90 trav1
56.  3.91 Pyra42
57.  3.93 CubicPickle
58.  3.96 Awesomesaucer
58.  3.96 BradenTheMagician
60.  3.98 Antto Pitkänen
61.  3.99 sleipnir
61.  3.99 bennettstouder
63.  4.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  4.04 VJW
65.  4.09 Connor Yungbluth
65.  4.09 Turkey vld
67.  4.15 RileyN23
68.  4.16 MCuber
69.  4.17 BiscutDNF
70.  4.19 yjko
71.  4.20 Juicejam
72.  4.21 Coinman_
73.  4.22 Toothcraver55
74.  4.23 Brizzle
75.  4.27 Iconic cuber
76.  4.29 angry broom
77.  4.31 sigalig
78.  4.32 Islam Kitiev
78.  4.32 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
80.  4.35 lucas
80.  4.35 Shadowjockey
82.  4.36 Last Layer King
83.  4.41 riz3ndrr
84.  4.49 Parke187
85.  4.52 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
86.  4.56 2017LAMB06
87.  4.59 Aadil- ali
87.  4.59 João Vinicius
89.  4.60 whatshisbucket
90.  4.61 tigermaxi
91.  4.63 abunickabhi
91.  4.63 Bonkashi
93.  4.65 V.Kochergin
94.  4.72 OwenB
94.  4.72 Sub1Hour
96.  4.74 Axepick06
96.  4.74 brad711
98.  4.75 oliviervlcube
99.  4.79 CubicCubes
100.  4.82 RandomPerson84
101.  4.83 Alpha cuber
101.  4.83 TheCubingAddict980
103.  4.84 thembldlord
104.  4.86 swankfukinc
105.  4.88 Rubiksdude4144
106.  4.94 Elifire12
107.  4.97 Bogdan
108.  4.98 fun at the joy
109.  5.03 Schmizee
110.  5.04 MattP98
111.  5.06 Infraredlizards
112.  5.11 Cooki348
113.  5.16 Wriiglly
114.  5.22 cuber3141592
115.  5.25 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  5.32 Bertus
117.  5.41 topppits
118.  5.43 xyzzy
118.  5.43 m24816
120.  5.44 BleachedTurtle
121.  5.63 GC1998
121.  5.63 dschieses
123.  5.73 Glomnipotent
124.  5.78 Jaco Momberg
125.  5.85 SpartanSailor
126.  5.86 Ali161102
127.  5.87 20luky3
128.  5.94 speedcube.insta
129.  5.97 Ernest Fowler
130.  6.16 VDel_234_
131.  6.26 [email protected]
132.  6.30 markdlei
133.  6.35 UnknownCanvas
134.  6.37 Billybong378
135.  6.48 John Benwell
136.  6.55 lego303
137.  6.59 vilkkuti25
138.  6.63 [email protected]
138.  6.63 [email protected]
140.  6.64 theos
141.  6.67 Immolated-Marmoset
142.  7.09 Deri Nata Wijaya
143.  7.29 Worm 09624
144.  7.42 d4m1no
145.  7.43 Lvl9001Wizard
146.  7.50 filipemtx
147.  7.53 EphraYeem
148.  8.10 [email protected]
149.  8.18 Petri Krzywacki
150.  8.24 Mike Hughey
151.  8.26 PingPongCuber
152.  8.39 iLarryTheOneLung
153.  8.64 Nayano
154.  8.82 yovliporat
155.  10.11 freshcuber.de
156.  10.63 jjnuech333
157.  10.73 Jacck
158.  13.30 jam66150
159.  14.33 Dorice cubing
160.  16.01 Archie Rabett
161.  17.61 Ayush rajotia


*3x3x3*(183)
1.  7.31 lejitcuber
2.  7.58 Luke Garrett
3.  8.06 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  8.39 cuberkid10
5.  8.42 OriginalUsername
6.  8.54 Zac04attack
7.  8.71 tJardigradHe
8.  8.74 Zach Clark
9.  8.80 Jonah Jarvis
10.  8.94 DGCubes
11.  9.19 thecubingwizard
12.  9.20 JakubDrobny
13.  9.21 jancsi02
14.  9.34 ichcubegern
15.  9.50 PlatonCuber
16.  9.54 TheDubDubJr
17.  9.57 Zeke Mackay
18.  9.61 mihnea3000
19.  9.66 MrKuba600
20.  9.68 PokeCubes
21.  9.72 Elf
21.  9.72 avshalom
23.  9.74 AidanNoogie
24.  9.77 RileyN23
25.  9.99 MichaelNielsen
26.  10.21 milo black
27.  10.22 HawaiiLife745
28.  10.24 jihu1011
29.  10.31 [email protected]
30.  10.33 Nikhil George
31.  10.41 Toothcraver55
32.  10.48 obelisk477
33.  10.53 sleipnir
34.  10.63 [email protected]
35.  10.67 DhruvA
36.  10.69 yjko
37.  10.71 Shadowjockey
37.  10.71 OJ Cubing
39.  10.72 Ontricus
40.  10.78 2016LAIL01
41.  10.84 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  10.86 MCuber
42.  10.86 aaron paskow
44.  11.01 G2013
45.  11.05 Marcus Siu
46.  11.07 abunickabhi
47.  11.17 2017LAMB06
48.  11.26 BiscutDNF
49.  11.34 riz3ndrr
50.  11.49 leudcfa
51.  11.57 CubicOreo
52.  11.83 Awesomesaucer
53.  11.84 Kerry_Creech
54.  11.85 oskarinn
55.  11.86 Cooki348
56.  11.88 BradenTheMagician
57.  11.89 V.Kochergin
58.  11.93 thembldlord
59.  12.05 YouCubing
59.  12.05 鄧南英
61.  12.07 JoXCuber
61.  12.07 Legomanz
63.  12.20 Glomnipotent
64.  12.32 ARandomCuber
65.  12.35 Pyra42
66.  12.38 Keroma12
67.  12.39 OwenB
68.  12.52 sigalig
68.  12.52 Trig0n
70.  12.54 TheodorNordstrand
71.  12.55 cuber3141592
72.  12.61 trav1
73.  12.68 Juicejam
74.  12.80 Coneman
75.  13.03 Trexrush1
76.  13.16 Connor Yungbluth
77.  13.24 Rubiksdude4144
78.  13.27 skewber10
79.  13.28 m24816
80.  13.33 Color Cuber
80.  13.33 Islam Kitiev
82.  13.41 MartinN13
83.  13.52 tigermaxi
83.  13.52 Last Layer King
85.  13.53 speedcube.insta
86.  13.54 Liam Wadek
86.  13.54 brad711
88.  13.55 VJW
89.  13.65 T1_M0
90.  13.68 B-cubes
91.  13.76 Coinman_
92.  13.84 SpeedCubeReview
93.  13.86 MattP98
94.  14.03 Abhi
95.  14.06 ican97
96.  14.13 Turkey vld
97.  14.31 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
98.  14.36 fun at the joy
99.  14.39 Dylan Swarts
100.  14.45 CubicCubes
101.  14.47 TheNoobCuber
102.  14.56 Brizzle
103.  14.74 whatshisbucket
104.  14.87 João Vinicius
105.  14.92 topppits
106.  14.94 Ernest Fowler
107.  15.00 lucas
108.  15.22 colegemuth
109.  15.23 NathanaelCubes
109.  15.23 d4m1no
111.  15.25 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
112.  15.35 20luky3
113.  15.48 xyzzy
114.  15.59 begiuli65
115.  15.83 Alpha cuber
116.  15.84 Michael123
117.  15.87 Phraser_918
118.  15.96 Bogdan
119.  16.08 JJonesUK
120.  16.25 oliviervlcube
121.  16.52 swankfukinc
121.  16.52 InlandEmpireCuber
123.  16.78 elimescube
124.  16.79 John Benwell
125.  16.86 Sub1Hour
126.  16.94 Ali161102
127.  17.03 EphraYeem
128.  17.20 revaldoah
129.  17.24 Antto Pitkänen
130.  17.28 Parke187
131.  17.37 Infraredlizards
131.  17.37 dnguyen2204
133.  17.40 Elifire12
134.  17.54 Iconic cuber
135.  17.57 bennettstouder
136.  17.65 Axepick06
137.  17.70 Schmizee
138.  17.80 audiophile121
139.  17.96 Bonkashi
140.  18.07 TheCubingAddict980
141.  18.32 lego303
142.  18.59 VDel_234_
143.  18.62 BleachedTurtle
144.  18.71 yovliporat
145.  18.72 [email protected]
146.  18.75 Wriiglly
147.  18.93 Bertus
148.  18.98 Aadil- ali
149.  19.33 Aman Kamath
150.  19.48 Deri Nata Wijaya
151.  19.51 Nayano
152.  20.31 Lvl9001Wizard
153.  20.48 Mike Hughey
154.  20.66 angry broom
155.  21.05 Petri Krzywacki
156.  21.21 [email protected]
157.  21.60 Jaco Momberg
158.  22.22 deadcat
159.  22.56 SpartanSailor
160.  22.60 Bubbagrub
161.  22.69 UnknownCanvas
162.  24.65 PingPongCuber
163.  24.67 theos
164.  25.01 dschieses
165.  25.19 [email protected]
166.  25.66 Foreright
167.  26.70 freshcuber.de
168.  26.94 Cubing5life
169.  27.88 Immolated-Marmoset
170.  28.16 TheKravCuber
171.  29.16 markdlei
172.  29.28 Billybong378
173.  29.55 [email protected]
174.  33.08 iLarryTheOneLung
175.  33.27 hadofhfo
176.  33.46 Jacck
177.  38.13 jjnuech333
178.  42.12 MatsBergsten
179.  50.79 JailtonMendes
180.  51.87 znay
181.  1:03.10 Archie Rabett
182.  DNF CubicPickle
182.  DNF filipemtx


*4x4x4*(125)
1.  31.93 cuberkid10
2.  33.41 thecubingwizard
3.  34.99 Elf


Spoiler



4.  35.13 jancsi02
5.  36.31 mihnea3000
6.  36.38 jihu1011
7.  37.06 ichcubegern
8.  37.41 tJardigradHe
9.  37.76 MrKuba600
10.  37.92 OriginalUsername
11.  38.40 Shadowjockey
12.  38.45 PokeCubes
13.  39.16 RileyN23
14.  39.26 MCuber
15.  39.91 AidanNoogie
16.  40.07 JakubDrobny
17.  40.49 G2013
18.  40.89 2016LAIL01
19.  41.06 avshalom
20.  41.44 CubicPickle
21.  42.32 2017LAMB06
22.  42.41 JoXCuber
23.  42.42 DGCubes
24.  42.68 Nikhil George
25.  43.28 camcuber
26.  43.65 abunickabhi
27.  43.73 DhruvA
28.  43.90 Marcus Siu
29.  45.12 Luke Garrett
30.  45.41 HawaiiLife745
31.  46.15 [email protected]
32.  46.28 sleipnir
33.  46.78 BradenTheMagician
34.  46.88 trav1
35.  46.89 colegemuth
36.  46.91 milo black
37.  47.10 CubicOreo
38.  47.50 oskarinn
39.  47.52 Zeke Mackay
40.  47.58 cuber3141592
41.  47.90 sigalig
42.  48.07 João Vinicius
43.  48.88 20luky3
44.  48.92 thembldlord
45.  49.14 Pyra42
46.  49.32 yjko
47.  49.55 RandomPerson84
48.  49.72 YouCubing
49.  50.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  50.01 Coinman_
51.  50.20 xyzzy
52.  50.52 Ontricus
53.  51.06 V.Kochergin
54.  51.38 Glomnipotent
55.  51.48 Dylan Swarts
56.  51.90 TheodorNordstrand
57.  52.49 Toothcraver55
58.  52.59 Keroma12
59.  52.91 Coneman
60.  53.87 MattP98
61.  54.93 m24816
62.  55.57 aaron paskow
63.  55.75 Cooki348
64.  55.79 Islam Kitiev
65.  55.85 Liam Wadek
66.  56.01 fun at the joy
67.  56.26 Connor Yungbluth
68.  56.46 TheNoobCuber
69.  56.86 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
70.  57.59 topppits
71.  57.68 Turkey vld
72.  57.70 swankfukinc
73.  57.89 ican97
74.  58.34 riz3ndrr
75.  58.68 ARandomCuber
76.  59.25 VJW
77.  59.42 Last Layer King
78.  59.67 NathanaelCubes
79.  59.70 Rubiksdude4144
80.  59.95 speedcube.insta
81.  59.96 Sub1Hour
82.  59.99 [email protected]
83.  1:01.17 lucas
84.  1:01.26 Juicejam
85.  1:01.81 elimescube
86.  1:01.93 d4m1no
87.  1:02.37 oliviervlcube
88.  1:02.77 John Benwell
89.  1:03.17 bennettstouder
90.  1:03.40 Antto Pitkänen
91.  1:04.11 brad711
92.  1:04.67 OwenB
93.  1:06.03 Legomanz
94.  1:06.87 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
95.  1:06.93 InlandEmpireCuber
96.  1:07.21 whatshisbucket
97.  1:09.22 BleachedTurtle
98.  1:09.35 UnknownCanvas
99.  1:11.05 Ali161102
100.  1:14.12 lego303
101.  1:16.56 CubicCubes
102.  1:17.24 One Wheel
103.  1:18.47 Infraredlizards
104.  1:18.84 Mike Hughey
105.  1:23.56 Petri Krzywacki
106.  1:28.48 Nayano
107.  1:32.49 Elifire12
108.  1:35.34 theos
109.  1:36.39 Brizzle
110.  1:38.66 VDel_234_
111.  1:39.06 freshcuber.de
112.  1:41.25 Jaco Momberg
113.  1:44.24 Schmizee
114.  1:45.04 Bonkashi
115.  1:49.40 angry broom
116.  1:49.72 Lvl9001Wizard
117.  1:49.93 [email protected]
118.  1:57.06 PingPongCuber
119.  2:00.43 Jacck
120.  2:13.19 [email protected]
121.  2:13.99 markdlei
122.  2:20.32 Billybong378
123.  3:00.86 [email protected]
124.  DNF MartinN13
124.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(75)
1.  1:00.48 cuberkid10
2.  1:03.23 jancsi02
3.  1:05.94 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  1:06.34 Elf
5.  1:07.61 lego303
6.  1:08.55 ichcubegern
7.  1:09.71 PokeCubes
8.  1:10.55 jihu1011
9.  1:12.36 Shadowjockey
10.  1:13.40 tJardigradHe
11.  1:14.46 cuber3141592
12.  1:14.94 OriginalUsername
13.  1:15.16 JoXCuber
14.  1:19.91 JakubDrobny
15.  1:21.66 DGCubes
16.  1:22.41 sigalig
17.  1:23.94 avshalom
18.  1:23.95 CubicPickle
19.  1:24.03 abunickabhi
20.  1:26.66 thembldlord
21.  1:26.95 xyzzy
22.  1:27.59 CubicOreo
23.  1:28.01 milo black
24.  1:28.79 Coinman_
25.  1:31.66 trav1
26.  1:32.19 Luke Garrett
27.  1:33.10 YouCubing
28.  1:34.04 m24816
29.  1:35.85 João Vinicius
30.  1:39.38 ARandomCuber
31.  1:42.77 yjko
32.  1:42.95 Ontricus
33.  1:43.26 VJW
34.  1:43.57 MattP98
35.  1:45.55 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:45.81 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
37.  1:47.44 fun at the joy
38.  1:47.64 Glomnipotent
39.  1:48.32 2016LAIL01
40.  1:48.33 Turkey vld
41.  1:49.78 NathanaelCubes
42.  1:50.42 swankfukinc
43.  1:50.59 T1_M0
44.  1:51.73 Sub1Hour
45.  1:51.79 BleachedTurtle
46.  1:56.20 V.Kochergin
47.  1:59.85 TheodorNordstrand
48.  2:00.38 topppits
49.  2:00.48 whatshisbucket
50.  2:01.12 brad711
51.  2:04.72 oliviervlcube
52.  2:06.47 Liam Wadek
53.  2:08.79 Antto Pitkänen
54.  2:10.29 Legomanz
55.  2:12.39 Last Layer King
56.  2:12.46 Mike Hughey
57.  2:12.69 sleipnir
58.  2:15.55 UnknownCanvas
59.  2:19.51 Infraredlizards
60.  2:21.15 RandomPerson84
61.  2:21.31 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
62.  2:21.42 John Benwell
63.  2:22.17 Juicejam
64.  2:27.78 Nayano
65.  2:28.55 theos
66.  2:29.54 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  2:37.23 Petri Krzywacki
68.  2:39.98 One Wheel
69.  3:20.45 freshcuber.de
70.  3:24.32 Lvl9001Wizard
71.  3:52.17 PingPongCuber
72.  4:21.66 Doofnoofer
73.  DNF AidanNoogie
73.  DNF Ali161102
73.  DNF bennettstouder


*6x6x6*(43)
1.  1:49.21 jancsi02
2.  2:01.02 cuberkid10
3.  2:05.93 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:08.37 ichcubegern
5.  2:09.24 Elf
6.  2:13.39 cuber3141592
7.  2:25.28 Keroma12
8.  2:27.18 OriginalUsername
9.  2:29.72 xyzzy
10.  2:33.32 sigalig
11.  2:33.63 PokeCubes
12.  2:42.97 Coinman_
13.  2:44.07 YouCubing
14.  2:48.01 CubicOreo
15.  2:50.52 thembldlord
16.  2:55.40 trav1
17.  2:55.53 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
18.  3:02.85 milo black
19.  3:19.59 MattP98
20.  3:29.59 Glomnipotent
21.  3:31.42 m24816
22.  3:31.90 whatshisbucket
23.  3:32.33 Islam Kitiev
24.  3:32.84 swankfukinc
25.  3:33.16 T1_M0
26.  3:34.70 Ontricus
27.  3:54.77 Sub1Hour
28.  3:55.61 VJW
29.  3:58.15 Liam Wadek
30.  4:02.63 UnknownCanvas
31.  4:12.92 Mike Hughey
32.  4:15.84 John Benwell
33.  4:20.73 topppits
34.  4:24.88 brad711
35.  4:26.85 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  4:28.61 One Wheel
37.  4:42.11 theos
38.  5:01.77 Nayano
39.  5:12.08 Last Layer King
40.  5:16.85 Legomanz
41.  6:05.72 Petri Krzywacki
42.  DNF ican97
42.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  3:08.30 Shadowjockey
2.  3:08.48 ichcubegern
3.  3:19.86 cuber3141592


Spoiler



4.  3:42.33 PokeCubes
5.  3:46.32 xyzzy
6.  3:54.13 JoXCuber
7.  3:58.45 OriginalUsername
8.  3:58.87 Marcus Siu
9.  4:09.01 thembldlord
10.  4:18.87 sigalig
11.  4:24.04 trav1
12.  4:28.86 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
13.  4:30.42 YouCubing
14.  4:47.53 abunickabhi
15.  5:05.86 swankfukinc
16.  5:22.26 m24816
17.  5:36.34 BleachedTurtle
18.  5:46.11 Sub1Hour
19.  5:54.27 brad711
20.  6:02.33 Mike Hughey
21.  6:09.68 Liam Wadek
22.  6:10.93 Infraredlizards
23.  6:25.39 One Wheel
24.  6:28.53 John Benwell
25.  6:37.14 VJW
26.  7:04.34 skewber10
27.  7:44.41 topppits
28.  7:46.61 Nayano
29.  DNF AidanNoogie
29.  DNF MattP98
29.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)
1.  2.71 PlatonCuber
2.  4.49 TheDubDubJr
3.  4.50 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  5.66 Aadil- ali
5.  5.98 Legomanz
6.  6.04 MichaelNielsen
7.  6.09 JoXCuber
8.  6.25 Color Cuber
9.  7.20 PokeCubes
10.  7.35 TipsterTrickster
11.  7.39 G2013
12.  7.56 OriginalUsername
13.  7.77 aaron paskow
14.  7.98 2017LAMB06
15.  9.29 Kerry_Creech
16.  9.96 lego303
17.  10.45 NathanaelCubes
18.  11.23 ichcubegern
19.  11.50 Angry_Mob
20.  12.28 Coneman
21.  13.51 Antto Pitkänen
22.  13.55 MartinN13
23.  14.28 milo black
24.  15.63 VJW
25.  16.09 skewber10
26.  18.90 Connor Yungbluth
27.  19.52 S.S.STAR
28.  20.74 Sub1Hour
29.  22.43 abunickabhi
30.  23.66 Trig0n
31.  23.83 thembldlord
32.  24.19 Juicejam
33.  24.48 pi.cubed
34.  24.93 BiscutDNF
35.  24.99 Ontricus
36.  25.94 Dylan Swarts
37.  26.14 fun at the joy
38.  26.23 angry broom
39.  26.63 MatsBergsten
40.  26.99 Last Layer King
41.  27.70 Mike Hughey
42.  28.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
43.  29.34 MattP98
44.  29.68 YouCubing
45.  32.61 Shadowjockey
46.  33.05 whatshisbucket
47.  35.52 m24816
48.  39.82 Axepick06
49.  42.12 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
50.  43.28 TheodorNordstrand
51.  43.39 Immolated-Marmoset
52.  44.05 RandomPerson84
53.  45.39 João Vinicius
54.  48.27 Lvl9001Wizard
55.  50.85 John Benwell
56.  51.51 Bogdan
57.  52.26 Pyra42
58.  52.96 MCuber
59.  1:09.48 BleachedTurtle
60.  1:21.54 Jacck
61.  1:33.92 vilkkuti25
62.  DNF Liam Wadek
62.  DNF PingPongCuber
62.  DNF Glomnipotent
62.  DNF JakubDrobny
62.  DNF theos
62.  DNF Bonkashi


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(41)
1.  22.06 sigalig
2.  22.64 G2013
3.  24.64 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  30.22 abunickabhi
5.  30.46 T1_M0
6.  35.62 thembldlord
7.  45.11 yjko
8.  48.12 Last Layer King
9.  58.02 YouCubing
10.  1:05.44 BiscutDNF
11.  1:08.04 Connor Yungbluth
12.  1:13.16 leudcfa
13.  1:14.13 鄧南英
14.  1:19.39 S.S.STAR
15.  1:19.83 VJW
16.  1:20.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
17.  1:24.52 Ontricus
18.  1:33.04 Mike Hughey
19.  1:42.08 topppits
20.  1:50.11 Juicejam
21.  1:52.42 MattP98
22.  1:55.41 m24816
23.  1:59.02 Pyra42
24.  2:01.92 Dylan Swarts
25.  2:04.47 2016LAIL01
26.  2:15.63 Shadowjockey
27.  2:32.62 elimescube
28.  2:50.04 brad711
29.  3:09.86 MatsBergsten
30.  3:12.42 João Vinicius
31.  3:15.86 fun at the joy
32.  3:16.77 Jacck
33.  4:23.44 Lvl9001Wizard
34.  5:04.41 theos
35.  DNF whatshisbucket
35.  DNF ichcubegern
35.  DNF Glomnipotent
35.  DNF Cooki348
35.  DNF ican97
35.  DNF NathanaelCubes
35.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:51.78 sigalig
2.  2:47.84 abunickabhi
3.  4:01.93 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  5:16.98 Connor Yungbluth
5.  6:01.92 VJW
6.  6:06.09 Keroma12
7.  6:14.10 MatsBergsten
8.  6:42.38 S.S.STAR
9.  7:02.19 Mike Hughey
10.  7:40.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
11.  8:05.51 Ontricus
12.  8:13.54 Jacck
13.  8:17.44 Dylan Swarts
14.  DNF Glomnipotent
14.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:26.63 sigalig
2.  7:46.70 abunickabhi
3.  8:59.00 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  10:45.25 Mike Hughey
5.  15:40.75 鄧南英
6.  16:11.97 MatsBergsten
7.  16:42.73 Jacck
8.  20:23.23 VJW
9.  DNF Dylan Swarts
9.  DNF TheDubDubJr


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  21:00.83 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF thembldlord
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  46:03.14 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)
1.  51/60 60:00 sigalig
2.  23/25 60:00 Keroma12
3.  17/17 56:21 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  9/9 26:07 VJW
5.  12/16 58:31 Mike Hughey
6.  7/7 30:39 Last Layer King
7.  6/7 51:56 brad711
8.  5/6 24:03 Dylan Swarts
9.  5/6 28:38 Jacck
10.  12/20 60:00 thembldlord
11.  17/30 60:00 T1_M0
12.  5/7 39:14 Juicejam
13.  2/2 12:36 Lvl9001Wizard
14.  4/6 37:38 JoXCuber
15.  6/11 49:19 Connor Yungbluth
16.  0/2 17:13 fun at the joy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(108)
1.  13.31 Elo13
2.  13.80 Luke Garrett
3.  14.74 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  15.11 2017LAMB06
5.  15.16 asacuber
6.  15.23 jancsi02
7.  15.63 tJardigradHe
8.  15.79 OriginalUsername
9.  15.98 ichcubegern
10.  16.35 cuberkid10
11.  16.40 2016LAIL01
12.  16.67 PokeCubes
13.  16.90 jihu1011
14.  17.48 Nikhil George
15.  17.67 GenTheThief
16.  17.71 mihnea3000
17.  17.77 turtwig
18.  17.97 JakubDrobny
19.  18.37 sleipnir
20.  18.52 Zeke Mackay
21.  18.55 Marcus Siu
22.  18.83 NathanaelCubes
23.  19.03 [email protected]
24.  19.07 avshalom
25.  19.28 Shadowjockey
26.  19.43 milo black
27.  19.44 HawaiiLife745
28.  19.46 MrKuba600
29.  19.62 JoXCuber
30.  19.69 ARandomCuber
31.  20.34 thembldlord
32.  20.46 riz3ndrr
33.  20.47 Islam Kitiev
34.  20.71 CubicOreo
35.  20.72 abunickabhi
36.  21.02 BradenTheMagician
37.  21.27 aaron paskow
38.  21.41 DGCubes
39.  21.50 yjko
40.  21.89 Ontricus
41.  21.95 Awesomesaucer
42.  22.05 leudcfa
43.  22.20 Glomnipotent
44.  22.82 skewber10
45.  22.84 YouCubing
46.  22.95 Last Layer King
47.  23.81 MCuber
48.  24.05 Elf
48.  24.05 V.Kochergin
50.  24.17 RileyN23
51.  24.29 Angry_Mob
52.  24.63 BiscutDNF
53.  24.66 Pyra42
54.  25.18 João Vinicius
55.  25.52 OJ Cubing
56.  25.65 xyzzy
56.  25.65 Cooki348
58.  26.41 Antto Pitkänen
59.  26.83 TheodorNordstrand
60.  27.31 Liam Wadek
61.  27.33 speedcube.insta
62.  27.35 Connor Yungbluth
63.  27.38 Bonkashi
64.  27.61 Turkey vld
65.  27.70 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
66.  27.96 trav1
67.  28.28 Bogdan
68.  28.29 Juicejam
69.  29.30 CubicCubes
70.  29.44 OwenB
71.  29.90 Ernest Fowler
72.  29.94 swankfukinc
73.  29.99 MattP98
74.  30.51 Rubiksdude4144
75.  30.64 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
76.  31.08 Michael123
77.  31.24 TheNoobCuber
78.  31.32 VJW
79.  31.53 Alpha cuber
80.  32.75 audiophile121
81.  34.35 revaldoah
82.  34.78 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  35.33 fun at the joy
84.  35.43 lego303
85.  36.21 Parke187
86.  36.34 Dylan Swarts
87.  37.14 d4m1no
88.  37.76 brad711
89.  38.28 Mike Hughey
90.  40.20 bennettstouder
91.  40.22 Schmizee
92.  41.74 Axepick06
93.  43.54 freshcuber.de
94.  43.64 BleachedTurtle
95.  43.78 Sub1Hour
96.  46.45 Wriiglly
97.  49.14 SpartanSailor
98.  49.77 Petri Krzywacki
99.  51.45 Aadil- ali
100.  51.53 Deri Nata Wijaya
101.  54.18 [email protected]
102.  55.12 Phraser_918
103.  59.25 [email protected]
104.  1:01.45 whatshisbucket
105.  1:02.63 Jacck
106.  1:17.21 Lvl9001Wizard
107.  1:37.81 Cubing5life
108.  1:38.52 theos


*3x3x3 With feet*(18)
1.  30.10 JoXCuber
2.  31.39 tJardigradHe
3.  32.45 DhruvA


Spoiler



4.  32.92 milo black
5.  44.81 Luke Garrett
6.  44.97 OriginalUsername
7.  53.33 MartinN13
8.  55.43 BradenTheMagician
9.  58.85 YouCubing
10.  1:04.14 V.Kochergin
11.  1:05.23 Shadowjockey
12.  1:56.91 Mike Hughey
13.  2:13.25 ichcubegern
14.  2:13.45 leudcfa
15.  3:23.64 Liam Wadek
16.  4:49.99 Sub1Hour
17.  4:56.62 VJW
18.  13:59.60 thembldlord


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  32.75 ichcubegern
2.  50.47 Ontricus
3.  52.57 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  58.84 Shadowjockey
5.  1:07.23 whatshisbucket
6.  1:13.84 Mike Hughey
7.  1:14.01 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
8.  1:48.92 Pyra42
9.  1:49.28 thembldlord
10.  2:25.08 Liam Wadek
11.  3:00.77 Lvl9001Wizard
12.  DNF G2013


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(22)
1.  26.33 (28, 23, 28) Karam
1.  26.33 (28, 24, 27) Tommy Kiprillis
3.  26.67 (25, 28, 27) TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  27.33 (27, 28, 27) Kit Clement
5.  28.67 (29, 29, 28) Shadowjockey
6.  29.67 (27, 30, 32) theos
7.  30.33 (29, 31, 31) Theo Leinad
8.  31.00 (29, 33, 31) ichcubegern
9.  31.33 (38, 27, 29) asacuber
10.  32.67 (29, 35, 34) Bogdan
10.  32.67 (32, 32, 34) Bubbagrub
12.  33.00 (37, 31, 31) brad711
13.  36.33 (34, 34, 41) Mike Hughey
14.  42.67 (45, 42, 41) Ontricus
15.  56.00 (55, 51, 62) Liam Wadek
16.  57.67 (54, 61, 58) Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
17.  DNF (21, DNS, DNS) G2013
17.  DNF (27, DNF, 27) CyanSandwich
17.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Nitheesh fmc
17.  DNF (33, DNF, DNF) Underwatercuber
17.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) aaron paskow
17.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) kits_


*2-3-4 Relay*(67)
1.  39.69 cuberkid10
2.  45.37 JoXCuber
3.  48.34 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  52.63 AidanNoogie
5.  52.87 ichcubegern
6.  54.73 OriginalUsername
7.  54.94 PokeCubes
8.  55.71 Shadowjockey
9.  57.97 Elf
10.  58.22 MCuber
11.  58.27 Luke Garrett
12.  1:00.02 sleipnir
13.  1:01.62 Marcus Siu
14.  1:01.85 xyzzy
15.  1:02.93 thembldlord
16.  1:04.63 abunickabhi
17.  1:04.69 DGCubes
18.  1:04.86 CubicOreo
19.  1:05.57 m24816
20.  1:05.98 Trexrush1
21.  1:06.04 aaron paskow
22.  1:06.47 Ontricus
23.  1:07.58 Toothcraver55
24.  1:07.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  1:08.00 Connor Yungbluth
26.  1:08.42 milo black
27.  1:08.58 Liam Wadek
28.  1:08.94 trav1
29.  1:09.67 TheodorNordstrand
30.  1:11.29 swankfukinc
31.  1:12.91 Dylan Swarts
32.  1:12.95 V.Kochergin
33.  1:13.23 YouCubing
34.  1:17.33 Juicejam
35.  1:17.36 VJW
36.  1:19.01 Cooki348
37.  1:19.64 whatshisbucket
38.  1:20.26 speedcube.insta
39.  1:20.32 bennettstouder
40.  1:24.01 CubicCubes
41.  1:24.24 John Benwell
42.  1:24.31 ARandomCuber
43.  1:26.15 lucas
44.  1:29.42 oliviervlcube
45.  1:33.16 fun at the joy
46.  1:34.30 lego303
47.  1:34.34 Sub1Hour
48.  1:34.43 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
49.  1:34.65 Bogdan
50.  1:35.17 Awesomesaucer
51.  1:40.43 UnknownCanvas
52.  1:40.93 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  1:42.28 BleachedTurtle
54.  1:44.55 Infraredlizards
55.  1:48.66 Mike Hughey
56.  1:49.15 Schmizee
57.  1:54.43 Petri Krzywacki
58.  1:56.81 Ernest Fowler
59.  1:58.83 theos
60.  2:03.52 Nayano
61.  2:06.19 PingPongCuber
62.  2:10.59 Lvl9001Wizard
63.  2:12.59 Elifire12
64.  2:15.22 [email protected]
65.  2:36.93 markdlei
66.  2:43.78 freshcuber.de
67.  2:46.82 Billybong378


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:56.00 cuberkid10
2.  2:00.97 Elf
3.  2:02.54 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:03.40 ichcubegern
5.  2:03.73 lego303
6.  2:11.14 PokeCubes
7.  2:15.63 JoXCuber
8.  2:17.48 OriginalUsername
9.  2:19.82 thembldlord
10.  2:24.54 AidanNoogie
11.  2:28.33 abunickabhi
12.  2:30.19 DGCubes
13.  2:33.83 Luke Garrett
14.  2:35.28 milo black
15.  2:35.62 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  2:35.73 Shadowjockey
17.  2:42.05 Ontricus
18.  2:45.02 YouCubing
19.  2:48.33 xyzzy
20.  2:50.93 trav1
21.  2:56.27 m24816
22.  2:57.96 swankfukinc
23.  2:59.48 Dylan Swarts
24.  3:03.67 V.Kochergin
25.  3:09.53 ARandomCuber
26.  3:09.87 fun at the joy
27.  3:15.34 Sub1Hour
28.  3:20.27 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  3:33.72 BleachedTurtle
30.  3:34.02 Juicejam
31.  3:36.79 VJW
32.  3:43.04 Cooki348
33.  3:43.84 whatshisbucket
34.  3:45.23 Liam Wadek
35.  3:52.52 oliviervlcube
36.  3:58.70 InlandEmpireCuber
37.  4:08.65 Mike Hughey
38.  4:12.48 UnknownCanvas
39.  4:18.38 Infraredlizards
40.  4:29.64 Petri Krzywacki
41.  4:35.49 Nayano
42.  4:42.31 theos
43.  5:49.75 Lvl9001Wizard
44.  6:06.63 freshcuber.de
45.  6:45.01 PingPongCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:57.37 ichcubegern
2.  4:01.97 cuberkid10
3.  4:07.70 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:17.23 Elf
5.  4:59.82 thembldlord
6.  5:07.98 OriginalUsername
7.  5:15.73 YouCubing
8.  5:33.11 xyzzy
9.  6:32.81 T1_M0
10.  6:40.74 Ontricus
11.  6:59.16 whatshisbucket
12.  7:01.98 VJW
13.  7:23.39 swankfukinc
14.  7:43.40 BleachedTurtle
15.  7:49.43 Liam Wadek
16.  7:50.43 Sub1Hour
17.  8:11.51 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
18.  8:24.02 UnknownCanvas
19.  8:31.87 Mike Hughey
20.  9:44.21 theos
21.  15:18.46 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:50.94 jancsi02
2.  6:52.74 ichcubegern
3.  7:13.04 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  8:03.25 Elf
5.  9:21.09 thembldlord
6.  9:27.69 OriginalUsername
7.  9:27.82 xyzzy
8.  9:50.75 abunickabhi
9.  12:15.94 swankfukinc
10.  12:31.87 T1_M0
11.  13:03.07 Sub1Hour
12.  13:15.81 BleachedTurtle
13.  13:29.83 VJW
14.  14:05.90 Liam Wadek
15.  14:09.90 skewber10
16.  14:30.46 Mike Hughey
17.  14:49.83 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
18.  15:07.61 UnknownCanvas


*Clock*(37)
1.  5.78 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.64 MartinN13
3.  6.79 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  7.32 Kerry_Creech
5.  7.67 YouCubing
6.  8.03 MattP98
7.  8.11 thembldlord
8.  8.75 JoXCuber
9.  8.89 cuberkid10
10.  9.38 oliviervlcube
11.  9.42 trav1
12.  9.73 MCuber
13.  11.06 Luke Garrett
14.  11.26 BradenTheMagician
15.  11.40 Shadowjockey
16.  12.97 OriginalUsername
17.  13.09 RyuKagamine
18.  13.37 Rubiksdude4144
19.  14.03 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  14.40 ichcubegern
21.  14.76 HawaiiLife745
22.  14.79 Parke187
23.  14.94 Liam Wadek
24.  15.30 Antto Pitkänen
25.  15.72 tJardigradHe
26.  15.82 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
27.  15.83 elimescube
28.  15.84 NathanaelCubes
29.  16.94 Mike Hughey
30.  18.39 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
31.  18.76 freshcuber.de
32.  21.67 swankfukinc
33.  29.64 Sub1Hour
34.  40.38 leudcfa
35.  42.81 [email protected]
36.  1:00.49 Nayano
37.  1:01.75 d4m1no


*Megaminx*(48)
1.  44.77 Elf
2.  46.10 AidanNoogie
3.  49.84 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  55.21 whatshisbucket
5.  58.54 tJardigradHe
6.  1:00.59 GenTheThief
7.  1:04.27 DhruvA
8.  1:06.03 MCuber
9.  1:09.00 OriginalUsername
10.  1:09.82 Shadowjockey
11.  1:11.46 CubicOreo
12.  1:13.17 Luke Garrett
13.  1:14.37 trav1
14.  1:15.67 V.Kochergin
15.  1:15.96 ichcubegern
16.  1:16.24 JoXCuber
17.  1:18.64 MrKuba600
18.  1:18.88 Turkey vld
19.  1:26.93 swankfukinc
20.  1:27.61 ARandomCuber
21.  1:28.06 thembldlord
22.  1:30.21 YouCubing
23.  1:31.64 Marcus Siu
24.  1:32.70 2016LAIL01
25.  1:33.10 Axel Lönnstedt
26.  1:33.46 NathanaelCubes
27.  1:36.61 MartinN13
28.  1:36.89 Kerry_Creech
29.  1:37.15 xyzzy
30.  1:37.67 TheNoobCuber
31.  1:39.80 Cooki348
32.  1:42.24 MattP98
33.  1:42.30 TheodorNordstrand
34.  1:42.55 m24816
35.  1:42.58 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  1:43.19 João Vinicius
37.  2:07.18 Glomnipotent
38.  2:08.95 fun at the joy
39.  2:11.29 Mike Hughey
40.  2:12.41 Sub1Hour
41.  2:27.53 Liam Wadek
42.  2:29.61 topppits
43.  2:37.01 Petri Krzywacki
44.  2:41.10 Alpha cuber
45.  2:53.82 VJW
46.  3:32.49 PingPongCuber
47.  4:15.41 freshcuber.de
48.  DNF bennettstouder


*Pyraminx*(103)
1.  2.71 tJardigradHe
2.  2.74 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.74 2016LAIL01


Spoiler



4.  2.76 Pyra42
5.  2.80 aaron paskow
5.  2.80 MrKuba600
7.  3.03 JakubDrobny
8.  3.07 Zac04attack
9.  3.14 Ontricus
10.  3.15 milo black
11.  3.23 DGCubes
12.  3.39 JMHCubed
12.  3.39 Cooki348
14.  3.43 thembldlord
15.  3.44 Kerry_Creech
16.  3.60 oliviervlcube
17.  3.66 Abhi
18.  3.68 asacuber
19.  3.85 JoXCuber
20.  3.90 Toothcraver55
21.  3.97 MCuber
22.  4.08 BradenTheMagician
23.  4.16 TheDubDubJr
24.  4.25 Trig0n
25.  4.35 MartinN13
26.  4.37 Turkey vld
27.  4.45 Parke187
28.  4.52 mihnea3000
29.  4.53 DhruvA
30.  4.59 KingCobble29
30.  4.59 Marcus Siu
32.  4.65 YouCubing
33.  4.69 OriginalUsername
33.  4.69 ichcubegern
35.  4.71 Liam Wadek
36.  4.75 CubicOreo
37.  5.08 whatshisbucket
38.  5.15 Billybong378
39.  5.18 Shadowjockey
40.  5.19 cuberkid10
41.  5.21 V.Kochergin
42.  5.22 Zeke Mackay
43.  5.34 begiuli65
43.  5.34 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
45.  5.48 Luke Garrett
46.  5.51 bennettstouder
47.  5.52 jancsi02
48.  5.57 João Vinicius
49.  5.63 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
50.  5.68 TheodorNordstrand
51.  5.72 NathanaelCubes
52.  5.77 RileyN23
53.  5.81 Connor Yungbluth
54.  5.87 riz3ndrr
55.  6.04 Elf
56.  6.12 UnknownCanvas
57.  6.23 Bonkashi
58.  6.42 TheNoobCuber
59.  6.48 trav1
60.  6.67 ARandomCuber
61.  6.72 HawaiiLife745
62.  6.87 AidanNoogie
63.  7.19 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  7.22 tigermaxi
65.  7.32 RandomPerson84
66.  7.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
67.  7.45 OwenB
68.  7.47 Rubiksdude4144
69.  7.53 MattP98
70.  7.90 VJW
71.  8.09 [email protected]
72.  8.27 abunickabhi
73.  8.30 m24816
74.  8.38 Antto Pitkänen
75.  9.12 fun at the joy
76.  9.18 B-cubes
77.  9.28 Sub1Hour
78.  9.32 PingPongCuber
79.  9.55 swankfukinc
80.  9.59 theos
81.  9.64 Infraredlizards
82.  9.72 topppits
83.  9.82 dschieses
84.  9.85 Dylan Swarts
85.  9.99 Last Layer King
86.  10.08 Aadil- ali
87.  10.20 Glomnipotent
88.  10.26 Axepick06
89.  10.55 yovliporat
90.  10.68 Juicejam
91.  10.76 Mike Hughey
92.  10.80 BleachedTurtle
93.  10.85 Bogdan
94.  11.34 Alpha cuber
95.  13.09 iLarryTheOneLung
96.  13.61 xyzzy
97.  16.60 freshcuber.de
98.  16.77 d4m1no
99.  18.27 Jacck
100.  20.94 S.S.STAR
101.  21.04 Dorice cubing
102.  22.99 Worm 09624
103.  25.31 [email protected]


*Square-1*(70)
1.  9.15 PokeCubes
2.  9.24 Marcus Siu
3.  9.85 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  9.91 Zac04attack
5.  10.59 Zach Clark
6.  11.18 YouCubing
7.  12.04 cuberkid10
8.  13.35 Shadowjockey
9.  13.48 thembldlord
10.  14.46 MichaelNielsen
11.  14.85 AidanNoogie
12.  14.98 asacuber
13.  15.30 JoXCuber
14.  15.52 JakubDrobny
15.  15.53 Nickmad
16.  15.62 Connor Yungbluth
17.  15.66 MrKuba600
18.  15.84 milo black
19.  16.47 TheDubDubJr
20.  16.61 TipsterTrickster
21.  16.88 Kerry_Creech
22.  17.15 BradenTheMagician
23.  17.37 DGCubes
24.  17.50 trav1
25.  17.78 Turkey vld
26.  18.08 leudcfa
27.  18.28 ichcubegern
28.  18.89 Rubiksdude4144
29.  19.11 [email protected]
30.  19.63 HawaiiLife745
31.  20.38 MattP98
32.  20.60 Sub1Hour
33.  20.63 CubicOreo
34.  20.64 sigalig
35.  20.82 OriginalUsername
36.  21.32 S.S.STAR
37.  21.95 tJardigradHe
38.  22.15 whatshisbucket
39.  22.43 Luke Garrett
40.  23.54 mihnea3000
41.  24.08 João Vinicius
42.  24.41 OJ Cubing
43.  25.75 MCuber
44.  27.25 riz3ndrr
45.  27.43 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
46.  28.52 BleachedTurtle
47.  28.67 Ontricus
48.  29.25 2016LAIL01
49.  30.48 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
50.  30.90 Elf
51.  31.26 RandomPerson84
52.  32.19 Liam Wadek
53.  32.54 theos
54.  32.62 BiscutDNF
55.  32.77 Trig0n
56.  34.92 bennettstouder
57.  38.15 Schmizee
58.  38.85 fun at the joy
59.  40.90 Bogdan
60.  42.49 Wriiglly
61.  45.98 Mike Hughey
62.  47.95 Infraredlizards
63.  55.86 ARandomCuber
64.  56.86 Alpha cuber
65.  1:01.60 m24816
66.  1:04.91 swankfukinc
67.  1:16.04 d4m1no
68.  1:16.33 Jacck
69.  4:20.75 VJW
70.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*Skewb*(94)
1.  3.04 RileyN23
2.  3.42 JMHCubed
3.  3.64 milo black


Spoiler



4.  3.66 Luke Garrett
5.  3.75 [email protected]
6.  3.83 riz3ndrr
7.  3.92 MrKuba600
8.  4.07 MichaelNielsen
9.  4.34 asacuber
10.  4.58 Caleb Arnette
11.  4.67 Marcus Siu
12.  4.69 João Vinicius
13.  4.71 Kerry_Creech
14.  4.83 tJardigradHe
15.  4.88 aaron paskow
16.  5.08 tigermaxi
17.  5.17 Antto Pitkänen
18.  5.22 OriginalUsername
19.  5.32 YouCubing
20.  5.39 MartinN13
21.  5.43 TheDubDubJr
22.  5.48 2016LAIL01
23.  5.73 HawaiiLife745
24.  5.78 Zac04attack
25.  5.91 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
26.  5.92 CubicOreo
27.  5.93 PlatonCuber
28.  5.96 trav1
29.  5.97 MCuber
30.  6.11 Rubiksdude4144
31.  6.22 DGCubes
32.  6.42 thembldlord
33.  6.60 PokeCubes
34.  6.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  6.66 Zeke Mackay
36.  6.75 TheodorNordstrand
37.  6.78 ichcubegern
38.  6.81 Sub1Hour
39.  6.86 Turkey vld
40.  6.96 2017LAMB06
41.  6.97 Parke187
41.  6.97 ARandomCuber
43.  6.99 Billybong378
44.  7.03 Juicejam
45.  7.09 cuberkid10
46.  7.16 MattP98
47.  7.26 Shadowjockey
48.  7.36 oliviervlcube
49.  7.47 JakubDrobny
50.  7.56 mihnea3000
51.  7.58 Alpha cuber
52.  7.67 skewber10
53.  7.74 V.Kochergin
54.  7.82 Bogdan
55.  7.90 AidanNoogie
56.  8.21 Elf
56.  8.21 Ontricus
58.  8.33 whatshisbucket
59.  8.36 sigalig
60.  8.54 OwenB
61.  8.56 bennettstouder
62.  8.59 NathanaelCubes
63.  8.89 topppits
64.  8.94 Connor Yungbluth
65.  9.02 JoXCuber
66.  9.14 m24816
67.  9.22 dschieses
68.  9.24 fun at the joy
69.  9.27 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
69.  9.27 Schmizee
71.  9.37 xyzzy
72.  9.41 theos
73.  9.71 BleachedTurtle
74.  9.87 Infraredlizards
75.  9.96 Immolated-Marmoset
76.  9.97 Wriiglly
77.  10.19 abunickabhi
78.  10.55 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  10.65 angry broom
80.  11.35 swankfukinc
81.  11.49 yovliporat
82.  11.72 jancsi02
83.  11.75 Dylan Swarts
84.  12.37 Mike Hughey
85.  12.71 Cooki348
86.  13.06 Aadil- ali
87.  13.22 Liam Wadek
88.  13.88 [email protected]
89.  14.59 iLarryTheOneLung
90.  15.56 [email protected]
91.  16.25 S.S.STAR
92.  17.50 Glomnipotent
93.  17.87 freshcuber.de
94.  19.97 Jacck


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  28.32 OriginalUsername
2.  28.50 ichcubegern
3.  29.87 milo black


Spoiler



4.  30.31 Islam Kitiev
5.  31.75 CubicOreo
6.  32.70 Elf
7.  33.23 Turkey vld
8.  33.48 whatshisbucket
9.  35.42 YouCubing
10.  39.09 trav1
11.  39.60 Infraredlizards
12.  40.63 abunickabhi
13.  40.99 Zeke Mackay
14.  42.59 Shadowjockey
15.  49.75 thembldlord
16.  50.70 Billybong378
17.  53.12 swankfukinc
18.  55.10 Sub1Hour
19.  59.45 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
20.  1:04.06 BleachedTurtle
21.  1:07.06 Mike Hughey
22.  1:08.38 Dylan Swarts


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  4:19.27 ichcubegern
2.  4:20.84 tJardigradHe
3.  4:40.62 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  4:51.61 OriginalUsername
5.  5:02.09 JoXCuber
6.  5:09.17 Luke Garrett
7.  5:09.23 thembldlord
8.  5:15.14 YouCubing
9.  5:17.42 trav1
10.  6:09.30 Ontricus
11.  6:27.51 swankfukinc
12.  7:18.62 fun at the joy
13.  7:49.59 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
14.  7:50.23 Sub1Hour
15.  8:46.78 Liam Wadek
16.  9:39.63 Mike Hughey
17.  13:05.25 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(26)
1.  9.65 João Vinicius
2.  11.28 2017LAMB06
3.  13.72 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  14.05 DGCubes
5.  14.90 Ontricus
6.  16.40 JakubDrobny
7.  17.17 OriginalUsername
8.  18.24 milo black
9.  21.15 Zeke Mackay
10.  22.02 ichcubegern
11.  23.04 NathanaelCubes
12.  25.17 PokeCubes
13.  26.02 Dylan Swarts
14.  26.98 trav1
15.  29.35 Sub1Hour
15.  29.35 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
17.  29.77 Liam Wadek
18.  30.03 Billybong378
19.  32.52 abunickabhi
20.  34.66 Shadowjockey
21.  35.31 PingPongCuber
22.  37.96 swankfukinc
23.  41.56 Mike Hughey
24.  55.55 Jacck
25.  56.46 thembldlord
26.  1:35.07 audiophile121


*Master Pyraminx*(18)
1.  30.48 Ontricus
2.  37.56 ichcubegern
3.  38.47 milo black


Spoiler



4.  39.39 YouCubing
5.  45.83 Billybong378
6.  46.34 Kit Clement
7.  50.09 abunickabhi
8.  54.76 BleachedTurtle
9.  58.41 Mike Hughey
10.  1:02.15 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
11.  1:09.63 trav1
12.  1:11.09 Elf
13.  1:12.11 thembldlord
14.  1:29.62 Shadowjockey
15.  1:33.93 swankfukinc
16.  1:37.06 2017LAMB06
17.  1:55.89 Jacck
18.  2:43.61 PingPongCuber



*Contest results*(217)
1.  1271 ichcubegern
2.  1252 OriginalUsername
3.  1142 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1135 thembldlord
5.  1064 JoXCuber
6.  1047 cuberkid10
7.  1040 milo black
8.  1034 tJardigradHe
9.  1027 YouCubing
10.  1007 PokeCubes
11.  976 Luke Garrett
12.  962 Elf
13.  936 Ontricus
14.  876 DGCubes
15.  848 trav1
16.  844 CubicOreo
16.  844 JakubDrobny
18.  824 Marcus Siu
19.  823 abunickabhi
20.  792 MrKuba600
20.  792 2016LAIL01
22.  775 jancsi02
23.  756 MCuber
24.  742 AidanNoogie
25.  718 aaron paskow
26.  692 mihnea3000
27.  666 Liam Wadek
28.  663 VJW
29.  658 ARandomCuber
30.  657 HawaiiLife745
31.  649 MichaelNielsen
32.  648 Connor Yungbluth
33.  646 sigalig
33.  646 TheDubDubJr
35.  629 Kerry_Creech
36.  626 Zeke Mackay
37.  621 João Vinicius
38.  615 TheodorNordstrand
39.  614 thecubingwizard
40.  606 NathanaelCubes
41.  602 asacuber
42.  601 V.Kochergin
43.  596 2017LAMB06
44.  592 Dylan Swarts
45.  591 MattP98
46.  590 RileyN23
47.  588 BradenTheMagician
48.  585 whatshisbucket
49.  583 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
49.  583 Zac04attack
51.  580 Sub1Hour
51.  580 jihu1011
53.  579 Turkey vld
54.  572 xyzzy
55.  569 avshalom
56.  553 m24816
57.  546 G2013
58.  540 DhruvA
59.  539 swankfukinc
59.  539 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
61.  533 Juicejam
62.  531 sleipnir
63.  530 riz3ndrr
64.  529 Pyra42
65.  523 Mike Hughey
66.  514 MartinN13
66.  514 [email protected]
68.  511 Aleksandar Dukleski
69.  496 yjko
70.  494 Cooki348
71.  492 fun at the joy
72.  473 Antto Pitkänen
73.  466 PlatonCuber
73.  466 Last Layer King
75.  453 Toothcraver55
76.  444 [email protected]
77.  442 Glomnipotent
78.  433 Rubiksdude4144
79.  430 Legomanz
80.  428 Trig0n
81.  415 oliviervlcube
82.  411 turtwig
83.  408 skewber10
84.  406 cuber3141592
85.  395 BiscutDNF
86.  386 Islam Kitiev
87.  383 oskarinn
88.  375 bennettstouder
89.  368 brad711
90.  363 Coinman_
91.  362 Nikhil George
92.  360 BleachedTurtle
93.  354 Coneman
94.  351 topppits
95.  347 OwenB
96.  339 JMHCubed
97.  334 lego303
98.  333 Awesomesaucer
99.  318 Parke187
100.  312 TipsterTrickster
101.  310 leudcfa
102.  309 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  305 Bogdan
104.  301 tigermaxi
105.  295 Keroma12
106.  288 Color Cuber
107.  285 CubicPickle
108.  276 Infraredlizards
109.  272 speedcube.insta
110.  266 T1_M0
111.  256 begiuli65
112.  255 CubicCubes
112.  255 TheNoobCuber
114.  254 RandomPerson84
115.  251 theos
116.  249 Zach Clark
117.  247 Alpha cuber
118.  245 Angry_Mob
119.  242 Bonkashi
120.  240 OJ Cubing
121.  238 lucas
122.  233 John Benwell
123.  230 Aadil- ali
124.  226 UnknownCanvas
125.  217 Billybong378
126.  203 Schmizee
127.  199 20luky3
128.  196 Brizzle
129.  191 Deri Nata Wijaya
130.  189 angry broom
131.  186 lejitcuber
131.  186 d4m1no
133.  184 鄧南英
134.  183 Axepick06
135.  182 Abhi
136.  178 Jonah Jarvis
137.  174 colegemuth
138.  170 Ernest Fowler
139.  166 ican97
139.  166 Jacck
141.  162 Trexrush1
142.  155 obelisk477
143.  153 Lvl9001Wizard
143.  153 Kylegadj
145.  152 S.S.STAR
146.  145 GenTheThief
146.  145 elimescube
146.  145 Wriiglly
149.  142 Elifire12
149.  142 [email protected]
149.  142 Iconic cuber
149.  142 Petri Krzywacki
153.  137 Ali161102
154.  133 Nayano
155.  129 PingPongCuber
156.  128 MatsBergsten
157.  127 B-cubes
158.  122 freshcuber.de
159.  119 Manatee 10235
160.  118 dschieses
161.  112 Elo13
162.  109 TheCubingAddict980
163.  108 Michael123
164.  105 camcuber
165.  99 VDel_234_
166.  95 SpeedCubeReview
167.  91 revaldoah
168.  88 Jaco Momberg
168.  88 Bertus
170.  87 Caleb Arnette
171.  86 yovliporat
171.  86 audiophile121
173.  85 Immolated-Marmoset
174.  83 SpartanSailor
175.  81 Phraser_918
176.  77 [email protected]
176.  77 EphraYeem
178.  76 KingCobble29
178.  76 One Wheel
180.  68 JJonesUK
181.  62 markdlei
182.  60 Nickmad
183.  59 [email protected]
184.  55 dnguyen2204
185.  49 Bubbagrub
186.  48 [email protected]
187.  47 Andrew_Rizo
188.  46 Kit Clement
189.  44 iLarryTheOneLung
190.  43 GC1998
191.  40 pi.cubed
192.  39 vilkkuti25
193.  38 Aman Kamath
194.  32 Karam
195.  31 Tommy Kiprillis
196.  29 deadcat
197.  28 Axel Lönnstedt
198.  26 Theo Leinad
199.  25 Cubing5life
199.  25 Worm 09624
201.  23 RyuKagamine
202.  22 filipemtx
203.  21 Foreright
204.  18 jjnuech333
205.  17 TheKravCuber
206.  15 CyanSandwich
207.  14 Nitheesh fmc
208.  13 Underwatercuber
209.  12 hadofhfo
210.  11 kits_
211.  10 Dorice cubing
211.  10 Archie Rabett
213.  9 Doofnoofer
214.  8 JailtonMendes
215.  7 znay
216.  6 jam66150
217.  3 Ayush rajotia


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2019)

217 to choose from this week. I reach into the barrel and pull out - what a coincidence - the first Zeisel number!

That means the winner is number 105, *Keroma12!* Congratulations!!


----------

